

What's the Caramilk Secret? - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/03/14/whats-the-caramilk-secret/

======
mhb
I thought the description of the true Caramilk secret was much more
interesting: <http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/mt-edward/cadbury.htm>

